# Very effective form letters for demands from Uber



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

As a driver in the Select platform, I had four occasions whereby I had to make demands onto Uber for reimbursements. One was for a cleaning fee, three for unauthorized earnings adjustments. I used these two demand letters and had 100% success rates, and not deactivated from Uber for retaliation. I paid my attorney to draft them, I'll pass them onto you as a courtesy. I read so many posts in here where drivers get screwed, as a business owner you should conduct yourselves accordingly. If Uber takes away from you, stand up to them and use these letters.

In the case of a denied cleaning fee of $395.00 as billed from a mobile detailer. My second and third cleaning fees were paid without question.

Dear Uber Partner Support

Attached please find your recent response to my estimate and invoice for cleaning my car. As observed, the passenger that you as a technology company referred to me, damaged my car and I am making this demand for payment. Total damages to be recovered is $xxxx.xx. Under the contract with Uber, I agreed to use you first as my primary source of recourse. In the event of a denial by Uber, I am entitled as an independent contractor to make a secondary demand upon the passenger in question. In order to place the secondary demand, I will need his/her full name, address and contact phone number.

If you don't comply with this request, I will secure a lawful subpoena and serve it by lawful process server onto Uber. I will include the cost of this additional action onto the suit to be filed against the passenger. In order to avoid this costly additional step, I demand that you comply with the my request no later than five (5) working days of this demand letter. Either pay the damages or release the passenger information.

I look forward to an expedient, seamless process and anticipated action from Uber.

Cordially, 

Xxxxxxxx

-------------------------


In the event your Rideshare earnings are adjusted to benefit the passenger.... I received $545 in adjustments back to my credit.

Dear Uber Partner Support

Enclosed please find a copy of my earnings statement, dated xx/xx/xxxx. On trip number xxxxxxxxxx there has been a rate adjustment that equals $xxxx in reversed earnings. I did not authorize this adjustment, nor do I accept it. As a technology company, contractually you give me referrals for passenger trips and once I accept, I agree to the rates charged at the time of pick up. Contractually, you agree to pay my business the gross fare less your commission of xx% and less the Safe Rider Fee. After the fact, any rate adjustments become a separate matter between you and your referral, myself as a subcontractor excluded.

If you do not restore the fare as it originally was billed, it then becomes a legal issue between myself and my passenger. Therefore, I will collect the proper fare as such. In order to accomplish this I will require the passengers name, address and contact phone number. I will make contact and request payment as appropriate. I will secure this information from Uber either voluntarily or by lawful subpoena. All costs in collection of this debt will be passed onto the passenger. Payment will be required within a reasonable timeframe, otherwise I will sell the debt to xxxxxxxx collections, Inc.

I am giving Uber five (5) working days from the date of this letter to either correct the adjustment or release the passenger information. I am looking forward to a seamless and just conclusion to this unfortunate matter.

Cordially,

Xxxxxxxxxx


If more drivers treated themselves as businesses and took action to collect justified expenses, Uber would not pull the crap they so openly get away with.
Don't be afraid to stand up for yourself.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

At some point I'm sure Uber is going to fabricate a voodoo doll in my likeness. Lately my back has been killing me, maybe Uber has already started.
As a post script to the above, I'll address retaliatory action from Uber to its driver. If you make a reasonable request onto a company for payment, and they blacklist you, the company ( uber ) is wide open for a punitive judgement for malicious intent to cause harm .. ( your income ). Uber knows this, and Uber also knows that they are wide open for a class action lawsuit concerning this. Yes, a contract can be nulled at will. But if it is coincidental to a request for reimbursement of reasonable charges, that becomes a different matter.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow, how big was the mess if the detailer charged $395 to clean it? It would be hard for me to run up that big a bill with a detailer even if I had the entire car done inside and out, in addition to the cleanup.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

Are you emailing these letters to local support or are you mailing them somewere? If mailing, to what address?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Wow, how big was the mess if the detailer charged $395 to clean it? It would be hard for me to run up that big a bill with a detailer even if I had the entire car done inside and out, in addition to the cleanup.


Yeah, that's an outrageous amount unless they were in hazmat suits cleaning mercurey. I mean, what issue can't be cleaned in 4 hours and how can a guy who cleans cars demand $100 an hour?


----------



## DeamonOfDistance (Aug 26, 2014)

Great letters. I'm thinking you might be writing another perhaps in regards to Uber increasing their safe rider fee to $1.75 without notifying us drivers, or at least not me, as I discovered today when my paycheck was significantly lower than it should have been.


----------



## jmr8749 (Sep 30, 2015)

_Did you also include a copy of the cleaning estimate? I had a passenger spit all over the back of my car and I cleaned it up myself and they didn't do anything about it besides send a "hey that wasn't very nice" letter to the passenger. Should I come up with a round figure to ask for cleaning the car myself? Should I have not cleaned it myself? I'm confused. I'm not trying to get a free handout here, but I believe I'm entitled to something for what this ****er did to my car._


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

bestpals said:


> Are you emailing these letters to local support or are you mailing them somewere? If mailing, to what address?


These are emailed to partner support, cerified return receipt copy mailed to Uber office.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yeah, that's an outrageous amount unless they were in hazmat suits cleaning mercurey. I mean, what issue can't be cleaned in 4 hours and how can a guy who cleans cars demand $100 an hour?


You think that's expensive. I drove a mercedes. I kept it in spotless condition. Make a mess on those high grade leather seats, damage a trim panel and I welcome you to try and get the service done cheap on your high end sedan and what's more, accept the less than acceptable results. You damage my things, you'll pay the going rate to fix them. Period..
You drive a ford, Chevy? It'll be less.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> You think that's expensive. I drove a mercedes. I kept it in spotless condition. Make a mess on those high grade leather seats, damage a trim panel and I welcome you to try and get the service done cheap on your high end sedan and what's more, accept the less than acceptable results. You damage my things, you'll pay the going rate to fix them. Period..
> You drive a ford, Chevy? It'll be less.


Cleaning a car is cleaning a car. It's clean or it's not. The cost of the vehicle is irrelevant.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Go ahead and keep thinking that, Ramz. I think you'll find that people that spend $100,000 + on a sedan are more concerned on the repairs being done to factory original standards, and any detailing or cleaning are done thoroughly. Retailers know this, they charge more to meet or exceed those standards.
In the case that started this thread and your comments, my sedan required the trim panel on the right rear door to be removed so that the mess that contaminated the door's sun shades and window felt could be cleaned. The door clips were replaced since they are a one time fastener. The whole process took four hours, $95 in parts. So, the price charged was actually reasonable. Lesson to Uber, my most important point, if my car is damaged by a rider I will successfully recover the entire amount.
Uber wants nice, high end sedans in their select and black categories, well then Uber .. be prepared to pay more for your riders if they damage or soil the sedans. No free picnic.


----------

